# HOW TO TURN BLACK SAND INTO GOLD AFLAC !!!!!!!



## aflacglobal (May 5, 2007)

All right , where are our resident experts ??

Is it possible. ????

WELL AT LEAST IT AIN'T EXPLODING PISS . :shock: 


Joe Champion 

In the 1990s, Joe Champion announced a variety of methods of transmutations of black sands by thermal burns, melts and kinetic methods. He was convicted of fraud in Arizona after being accused by an irate investor who failed to achieve satisfactory results. Other researchers (including the physicists Bockris and Sundaresan, 1994) validated his processes, however, so the question remains open for experiment. 

The process was developed from a method of "growing gold" in an electrolytic cell that was originally developed by Dr. Walter Lussage, a Czechoslovakian geologist (d. 1977). Dr. Lussage revealed his process to Mr. Jack Keller, who taught it to Joe Champion in 1989. Champion subsequently developed the method further. 

You know i can see at least one person trying this. They might not tell it, but some one will try it. If it works , please let me know. lol

The original formula is quite simple: black sand (90 gr), charcoal (90 gr), and sodium nitrate (270 gr), pulverized to 200 mesh and mixed thoroughly. The reagents must be pulverized separately to avoid ignition. The mixture is ignited with a torch; it burns about 90 seconds, reaching a temperature of about 700o C. In one assay, the mixture contained 0.18 mg Au and 1.35 mg Ag before ignition; after ignition it contained 212.7 mg Au and 856.8 mg Ag. 

Black sand typically is composed of 40% magnetite (Fe3O4), hematite (Fe2O3), or chalcopyrite (CuFeS2). The necessary parental isotopes (cobalt, iron, manganese, nickel, and calcium) must be present, according to the formula: 

Co59 + Ca40-44 = Ag99-103 
Ni60-64 + Ca44 = Cd104-108 

The addition of a molar proportion of lead enabled the atoms of gold to be collected as they formed, and served as an absorptive shield for radioactivity released in the reaction. 

Another formula for the thermal burn process was carbon (300 gr), potassium nitrate (900 gr), sulfur (80 gr), silica (120 gr), ferrous sulfate (100 gr), cadmium (30 gr), mercury chloride (100 gr), lead oxide (50 gr), silver (5 gr), and calcium oxide (30 gr). 

In one test that Champion described, the thermal melt process was accomplished in a gas-fired or inductively heated furnace, vented to release gases liberated in the process. A mixture of black sands (1 kg), mineral coal (1 kg), sodium nitrate (3 kg), lead (300 gr), silver (200 gr), and mercury chloride (HgCl2, 1 kg) in a graphite crucible yielded 44 gr gold, 6 gr platinum, and 35 gr rhodium. 

Another gas-fired mixture tested by Champion was composed of black sands (100 gr), charcoal (300 gr), sodium nitrate (900 gr) and powered silver (500 gr). When an inductive furnace was employed, the formula needed to be modified: black sands (100 gr), charcoal (350 gr), sodium nitrate (150 gr), silver (50 gr), and copper powder (50 gr). 

The gas or electricity was reduced during the ignition period. After the ignition was completed, the temperature was raised to 2000o C for 90 minutes. If necessary, borax or potassium nitrate was added to maintain fluidity of the mixture. When there was no more apparent reaction, the mixture was poured into a mold to cool, and the slag removed. Both the reaction mixture and the slag should be assayed. 

Another method was discovered in 1993, utilizing the kinetic energy of a ball mill with 40 kg of carbon steel balls. The liner must be made of iron-coated steel and the reagents must be thoroughly dry for this method to work properly. The ball mill also must have an airtight seal. 24% of the mineral weight should be ferric oxygen, which is required for the kinetic excitation transmutation to occur. 

One of Champion's research associates, Greg Iseman (Mesa AZ), used a microwave digestion process to perform analyses of the formula; this method also produced transmutations. 

"If the reaction mixture exceeds 15 kg, the yield is reduced because the transmutation cycle is too long and begins to produce base elements instead of precious metals. It was found necessary to add traces of the target elements to the starting mixture in order for the resonance of those elements (i.e., Au) to act as a "stopping agent". 

Champion also noted: 

"The following reagents were required to produce synthetic precious metals by this process: silica, ferrous sulfate, lead oxide, calcium oxide, mercury sulfide, and cadmium. The mixture was combined with carbon, sodium or potassium nitrate, sulfur, mercury chloride, and silver. The formula produced synthetic gold, iridium, platinum, palladium, and rhodium... 

"When the chemical mixture is properly prepared, it has a reproductive factor of over 60%. This was later increased to 90-plus percent when an error was determined in the crystalline structure of the ferrous sulfate. The differences dealt with a magnetic susceptibility at high temperature, i.e., greater than 750o C... 

"The coincidence factor is extremely important in determining the effectiveness of any nuclear occurrence... The following parameters must be weighed: 

1. Natural occurrence (%) of parental isotopes; 2. Percent relationship of parental isotopes to total mass; 3. Composition of total mass; 4. Thermal nuclear cross section of parental isotopes; 5. Magnetic susceptibility of nuclear moment; 6. Type and length of energy excitation; 7. Parental isotopes' complacency with additives... 

"The coincidence factor is also related to the "treeing effect": it is a nuclear reaction, such as caused by low energy transmutation situations, where a parental element has multiple isotopes, but when combined with 10 a and (10 a + a o), produce more daughter isotopes than parents. If charted, this would resemble limbs on a tree... " 

(6) References 

1. American Business (April 1980), p. 16. 

2. Champion, Joe: Producing Precious Metals at Home; 1994, Discover Publishing P.O. Box 67, Westboro WI 54490); see also Bockris, J.: Fusion Technology 26: 261, 266 (1994) 

3. Conrad, Arnold: California Mining Journal (February 1973), p. 13. 

4. Doberer, K.K.: The Goldmakers; 1948, Nicholson & Watson, London. 

5. Dolph, T.R.: Fate 29(2), #311 (February 1976). 

6. Garretson, Fred: Oakland Tribune (Sat., 22 March 1980), p. A-7. 

7. Hendricks, Ruth L.: "Affadavit" (5 November 1975). 

8. Melchanov, Andrew: Chicago Elite (January 1980). 

9. Moray, T. H.:I. "Recovery of Minerals from Low-Grade Ore by High Energy Bombardment"; (68th National Western Mining Conf. (Denver, CO; 4 February 1965); II. Hooper, W.J.: "Startling Possibilities in Artificial Transmutation", p. 5-7; III. Hendricks, Ruth L.: "History of Research Project", p. 8-9; IV. Rudolph, Th. E.: "Statistical Evaluation Research Report", p. 10-12. 

10. Olsen, Prof. L. M.: Financial & Statistical Evaluation: Recovery of Minerals from Low-Grade Ore by High-Energy Bombardment. 

11. Sherr, R., et al.: Physical Review 60 (7): 473-479 (October 1941). 

12. Star (12 February 1980).


----------



## goldsilverpro (May 7, 2007)

Check here for comments on that post
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?t=395


----------

